# "Problem" with Betaine HCL



## Guest (Jan 12, 2010)

Recently of my own volition I decided to try Betaine HCL. Looking back on my symptoms and the genesis of them it made sense. And, it certainly does seem to help so far.I understand it's taken this way:meal 1: 1 pillmeal 2: 2 pillsmeal X - X pills until excess acid is felt.The problem is I've taken 5 pills on a medium sized meal and _not _felt excess acid. Is this normal? I'm currently taking 1 pill for light meals 2 for light with some meat, and up to 4 or 5 pills for a big meal with meat/fat. I have been taking them for over a month.


----------

